# Trying to connect to the Windows Shared folders

## slew_

Hello, 

I'm using Gentoo 2008.0 with Gnome 2.20 and I have emerged Samba. I'd like to connect to the Windows Shared folders on my Windows computer. When I click Places / Connect to Server I don't have the option of Windows Share. 

How do I get that option to show up?

Thanks!

----------

## poly_poly-man

make.conf please?

Have you enabled the samba use flag, and emerge -NDav world?

poly-p man

----------

## slew_

Hello,

Here is my /etc/make.conf:

```
####################################################

## ATTENTION: THIS IS THE MAKE.CONF ON THE LIVECD ##

## PLEASE EDIT /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf INSTEAD  ##

####################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Contrary to the notice above, I'm not using the LiveCD, I did use it to install Gentoo but am not using it now.

Hope this helps!

I think i've enabled the samba use flag, but have not done emerge -NDav world yet. I will do it now.

Thanks.

----------

## poly_poly-man

umm.... where are your USE flags???

My /etc/make.conf: 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 64bit X a52 aac aalib acpi aim alsa amarok amd animgif ao

     apm aqua_theme audiofile bash-completion bcmath bittorrent blender-game

     branding buttons bzip2 cal3d calendar cdaudio cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia

     cdr cdrom clamav cpudetection cpufreq css curl curlwrappers cvs demo dhcp

     directfb dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread editor encode equalizer examples

     expat extra-cardsets extraicons extramodules extras fastbuild fat ffmpeg

     fftw finger firefox flac flash fltk ftp games geoip gif gimp gkrellm glut

     gmail gnutls gphoto2 gzip hacking hal haskell hddtemp hfs howl http

     hwmixer icons icq id3 id3tag idn ieee1394 image imagemagick imap imlib

     imlib2 irc irda jabber jack java javascript jingle joystick jpeg jpeg2k

     kcal kde kdecards kdm kerberos kmid kqemu krb4 kvm lame lash latex ldap

     ldap-sasl lesstif libburn libcaca libedit libnotify libwww

     linux-smp-stats lirc live lm_sensors login-watch logitech-mouse lua

     lyrics lzo lzw mad mail maildir maps math mbox mcal md5sum mikmod milter

     mime ming mmxext mng mod_irc modplug motif mouse mp3 mpeg mpi mplayer

     mplayer-bin msn musicbrainz mysql nas net networkmanager nforce2 nfs nis

     nntp nsplugin nut nvidia offensive ogg openal opengl osc oscar oss

     parport password passwordsave paste64 pda pdf php plotutils plugins png

     pop pop3d portage portaudio posix postscript povray ppds procmail profile

     ps pygrub pysolcards qemu qt3 qt4 quicktime radio raw rdesktop resolvconf

     rss rtc ruby samba sametime sasl scanner sdl sdl-image sdl-sound sdlaudio

     sendmail sensord serial server shorten skey slang slp smartcard smp smtp

     sname sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 solver songs sortrecords sound

     sounds soup source sox spamassassin spell sql sqlite sqlite3

     startup-notification submenu subtitles suid svg svgz swat syslog sysvipc

     szip taglib tcl tetex tftp themes theora threads tiff timerinfo timezone

     timidity tk tokenizer transcode transparent-proxy trash-plugin trayicon

     truetype trusted tta tv twolame type1 unzip upnp ups urandom usb

     user-homedirs userpriv uuencode v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts video videos vim

     vim-syntax vim-with-x vlm vnc vncviewer vorbis vpopmail wav wavpack web

     wifi winpopup wma wmf wxwindows x11vnc x264 xcomposite xen xft xine

     xinerama xinetd xml xosd xplanet xpm xprint xscreensaver xskatcards xsl

     xterm xulrunner xv xvid xvmc xvnc yahoo zeroconf zip -gcj -readline"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

ALSA_CARDS=""

LCD_DEVICES=""

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge_dvb"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp4200"

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/portage"

```

You need a USE line if you want to enable USE flags other than the defaults for your profile.

poly-p man

----------

## slew_

Hi,

I've tried to emerge Samba, and this is the error I receive:

```

ERROR: net-fs/samba-3.0.28a failed

Call Stack:

ebuild.sh, line 49: called src_unpack

environment, line 4554: called eautoconf '-I.' '-Ilib/replace'

environment, line 1251: called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf' '-I.' '-Ilib/replace'

environment, line  551:  called die

The specific snippet of code:

die "Failed Running $1 !";

The die message:

Failed Running autoconf !
```

What can I do to fix this?

Thanks!

----------

## Desintegr

If you use autoconf 2.62, please use 2.61-r1 instead.

----------

## slew_

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> If you use autoconf 2.62, please use 2.61-r1 instead.

 

Thanks!

How do I emerge a specific version?

----------

## Desintegr

 *slew_ wrote:*   

> How do I emerge a specific version?

 

Read Test Particular Versions from this link.

Read The package.mask location too.

----------

## slew_

Hi,

I read those sections and did this:

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords:

=sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1 ~x86

/etc/portage/package.mask:

=sys-devel/autoconf-2.13

=sys-devel/autoconf-2.62

=net-misc/openssh-5.0_p1-r1

```

The last line was suggested when trying to emerge ssh. The error said that ldap wasn't supported at this time and to mask this version for now. 

I emerged -C autoconf and re-emerged the 2.61-r1 version.

So when I do emerge -NAdv world I will get this:

```
ERROR: net-fs/samba-3.0.28a failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line   49: Called src_compile

environment, line 3460: Called die

The specific snippet of code:

emake everything || die "emake everything failed";

The die message:

 emake everything failed
```

What can I do to fix this? All I'm trying to do is emerge Gnome with Windows Shared support.

----------

## tarpman

slew_,

You're not posting nearly enough information.  The errors from Portage are nearly the same every single time.  What we need is the error message from the actual build failure.  Scroll back until you see a line like 

```
make: *** Error 2
```

 and then keep looking even further back until you locate the actual error.  Then post everything that seems relevant.  If you're not sure, too much information is usually better than too little (within reason of course).

Also, it looks like you're using mostly default settings and haven't bothered to play with Portage much.  I highly recommend you read the relevant parts of the Gentoo Handbook and get a feel for how to work with your Gentoo system.

 *slew_ wrote:*   

> The error said that ldap wasn't supported at this time and to mask this version for now.

 

Unless you're certain that you do need LDAP support, the correct fix for this is to add "-ldap" to your USE variable, rather than masking a particular version of openssh.

----------

## slew_

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> slew_,
> 
> You're not posting nearly enough information.  The errors from Portage are nearly the same every single time.  What we need is the error message from the actual build failure.  Scroll back until you see a line like 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, sorry.. I'm still trying to learn. I don't know where to start looking for help for these sorts of errors.

Here is the error its giving me:

```
make *** [bin/smbd] Error 1
```

I dont know where to even begin looking for the answers to this.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> I dont know where to even begin looking for the answers to this.

 

Sure you do. Here you are, in the best possible place you can be to get your Gentoo install doing the happy dance, along with yourself.

Firstly, I'd recommend you read this document about USE flags. Also, take a look at /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc and /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc for information on common USE flags.

Secondly, I'd recommend you go over the handbook again, concentrating on working with Gentoo, and working with portage, to get the hang of all that is there. Personally, i have read those documents somewhere around fifteen times so far, and I still stop back every now and again...especially when I am setting up another machine. Once you've done that, read the documentation about setting up X and GNOME.

If you want to learn, you will. Don't get upset...look at this as a great chance to expand your brain. The only people who don't succeed are people who give up. It took me a few times to get it right, and I used to work as a computer repair tech. 

Fortunately, you have chosen a distro with support second to none. There are some smart cookies around here! They're at your disposal. I can't even begin to tell you how many things I've done with this machine just from looking at the forums. Stick with it, and you'll be fine.

By the way, How is good old Toolittle these days? I moved away from there almost fourteen years ago, and haven't looked back since. It was a nice place to grow up, but I hate winter! hehehe!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## tarpman

 *slew_ wrote:*   

> Thanks, sorry.. I'm still trying to learn.

 

No problem; that's what we're here for.

 *slew_ wrote:*   

> Here is the error its giving me:
> 
> ```
> make *** [bin/smbd] Error 1
> ```
> ...

 

Good, that's where you should be looking.  Now look at the few text blocks, usually one screen's worth at the absolute most, preceding that line.  You should see some lines where gcc or some other program is complaining and spitting out errors.  If you still can't figure it out, just copy and paste, say, 10-15 lines immediately before that one, and we'll point out the relevant bit for you.

----------

## slew_

Thanks everyone! 

I ended up downloading and installing the Gentoo install DVD to try that route. It installed gnome, but not the Samba. 

Heres my new make.conf:

```
####################################################

## ATTENTION: THIS IS THE MAKE.CONF ON THE LIVECD ##

## PLEASE EDIT /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf INSTEAD  ##

####################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="gnome samba nvidia X"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

So when I do emerge -NDav world

I'll get this, eventually:

```

[blocks B     ] net-dns/avahi (is blocking net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/control-center-2.22 (is blocking gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.22.1)

[blocks B     ] <media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.6-r1 (is blocking media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.19)

[blocks B     ] kde-misc/kdnssd-avahi (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r2)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.22.0 (is blocking dev-libs/libgweather-2.22.1.1)

[blocks B     ] net-misc/mDNSResponder (is blocking net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r2)

Total: 364 packages (289 upgrades, 61 new, 8 in new slots, 6 reinstalls, 6 blocks), Size of downloads: 739,544 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

```

So, should I emerge -C these packages and re-emerge -NDav world?

Toledo is good.. we hopefully just had our last snow of the season last week. 

Mudhens are doing well, and we are getting both an AFL team and a new hockey team; "The Walleyes."

----------

## slew_

Well, I finally just gave up and re-re-re-re-installed Gentoo and am fairly happy with what I've learned so far. 

However, I still can't connect to the Windows computer 3 feet away. I've installed Samba, and its not in Places/Connect to server. I've uninstalled, and tried a newer version, 3.0.28a and still nothing. I have Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r1, if that helps. 

Thanks for any hints or tips!

----------

## slew_

It turns out I needed to install gnome-base/gvfs and gnome-vfs with the USE=samba to get it to work.

Thanks for looking and for the advice!

----------

